# CT State Police Question



## race735 (Oct 5, 2009)

Dose anyone know if you were arrested young and was granted youthful a fender if you still have to say you have been arrested when applying for the State Police?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You should call them up and ask them. In all reality you should probably disclose everything. All "a-rests" and "a-fenses".

Oh and....


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

No comment. 

Pass the popcorn Eagle. 



race735 said:


> Dose anyone know if you were arrested young and was granted youthful a fender if you still have to say you have been arrested when applying for the State Police?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

race735 said:


> Dose anyone know if you were arrested young and was granted youthful a fender if you still have to say you have been arrested when applying for the State Police?


What makes you want to leave the dark side?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Pats2009 said:


> What makes you want to leave the dark side?


it gets pretty boring being a fender ...............


----------



## race735 (Oct 5, 2009)

Not on the darkside just did something dumb as a kid.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sniper said:


> it gets pretty boring being a fender ...............


Especially the youthful kind.


----------



## race735 (Oct 5, 2009)

Made a mistake when young. Nothing big. So none of you have ever broke the law?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

race, I would tell them everything. If they find out later then you are definitely screwed because it will look like you were trying to hide something. and to answer your second question other than a speeding ticket no I have never broken the law.


----------



## race735 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the info


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

race735 said:


> Dose anyone know if you were arrested young and was granted youthful a fender if you still have to say you have been arrested when applying for the State Police?


Was your case disposed of as a youthful offender in CT or MA? I ask because in Massachusetts a "youthful offender" classification is specifically used for people 14, 15, or 16 years of age charged with serious felonies. This classification is used to proceed with provisions that allow the defendant to be sentenced to DYS, HOC, DOC, or combination sentences. For example, a 16 year old who commits a shooting (assault to kill), or rape, etc, would likely be tried as a youthful offender and given DYS time to age 18, and the balance either at the House of Correction, or State Prison.

To make a long story short...if you were a YO in Massachusetts, you're leaving something out.


----------



## race735 (Oct 5, 2009)

it was in CT. I do not even remeber what was charged with it was for spray painting on a parking lot. It was a school rivalry dumb thing.

Sorry just noticed I can not spell "a fender" should be offender


----------



## wlct (Oct 17, 2008)

Race735,
If you were 16-17 years of age you would be classified as a Youthful Offender in the State of CT. If what you're saying is true,I'm sure you would have be granted AR(Accelerated Rehabilitation) which means if you've stayed out of trouble for 13 months your record would be wipe cleaned. Adults are entitled to this program as well. This program is for FIRST time offenses only. I'm assuming you would qualify for this program, I don't see how you wouldn't. If someone would conduct a SPRC(Criminal Record) check on you it would show no record. However you would answer Yes to being arrested(Criminal Mischief 3rd) I'm assuming that was the charge and your disposition would be AR. It's not a big deal, it will be if you don't mention it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

race735 said:


> Made a mistake when young. Nothing big. So none of you have ever broke the law?


 Most on this board havent broken the law...or if they did they were smart enough to not get caught.


----------



## race735 (Oct 5, 2009)

wlct said:


> Race735,
> If you were 16-17 years of age you would be classified as a Youthful Offender in the State of CT. If what you're saying is true,I'm sure you would have be granted AR(Accelerated Rehabilitation) which means if you've stayed out of trouble for 13 months your record would be wipe cleaned. Adults are entitled to this program as well. This program is for FIRST time offenses only. I'm assuming you would qualify for this program, I don't see how you wouldn't. If someone would conduct a SPRC(Criminal Record) check on you it would show no record. However you would answer Yes to being arrested(Criminal Mischief 3rd) I'm assuming that was the charge and your disposition would be AR. It's not a big deal, it will be if you don't mention it.


 Thank you for the great info.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

race735 said:


> Made a mistake when young. Nothing big. So none of you have ever broke the law?


Most people break the law (including me) several times a day.. Speeding, jaywalking, etc..

But I've never broke the law in a way that it would haunt me when I'm applying for a LE job.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

race735 said:


> Made a mistake when young. Nothing big. So none of you have ever broke the law?


I've broken the law plenty of times, but at least I never broke a fender. My dad would have been pissed.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

:L::L::L::L::L:



94c said:


> I've broken the law plenty of times, but at least I never broke a fender. My dad would have been pissed.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Race, all I can say is that if you do get the job, hope you can learn to write better. You write like I Sh**T, Just Sayin'


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

race735 said:


> Made a mistake when young. Nothing big. So none of you have ever broke the law?


....and about to make another by lying on your application? Do you think that liars make good cops? How would you testify in court when asked about your youthful record? We all make mistakes. The measure of a man's meddle, is whether or not he learns to take responsibility for those mistakes. Good luck with the Polygraph......now someone please pass me that popcorn.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If you were deemed in Massachusetts a youthful offender which applies to 14 yr olds until they reach the age of 17 then you have been tried as an adult..
So the answer to your question is YES!!!!!

If you did a juvenile act from the age of 7 until you attain the age of 17 and you got caught for this act, you will have a criminal juvenile record on your BOP. OH and guess what??? no records get expunged or cleared from your BOP in Massachusetts unless your Ted Kennedy's kid:sun: However since it happened in Connecticut this does not apply...you just have to be Senator Chris Dodd's kid.



Dose anyone know if you were arrested young and was granted youthful a fender if you still have to say you have been arrested when applying for the State Police? 




I dont know what a youthful a fender is. I checked my Ch90 and the only thing about a fender is when a mv does not have one it's a 35 dollar fine. However it could be a mv law in Connecticut


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

We've had some pretty laughable posts the past couple of days. One guy asks if it's wrong to pay off a woman who has a 209a against him. And this guy asks if it ok not to mention a "youthful" offense even though any reasonable person knows the CSP will find out anyway...


----------

